# Smoke coming from my ears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's because I'm so pissed off or if it's from the dry ****ing I just got from Uber! So here's what happened.
We were guarenteed $25 per hour from 7pm-11pm on Halloween. In the past each hour was seperate and was based on net fares. I wrote because my incentives pay was off. So Uber tells me it is the total gross for the four hours. I told them thanks for informing of the change. I told them I would take this in to consideration in the future when deciding if I want to go out or not. Same with the guarentees for Saturday night. I was not feeling well and was going to stay home. Then I saw the guarentee for $25 hour for 10pm-2am 5 hours. Now I don't have a problem with them changing things up. However when you say nothing about the fact you are changing things up that is screwing me. 
That's going to come back and bite them in the ass. I have kept every correspondence from Uber since day 1. So I have all of their manipulations of the system in writing. The safe ride fee is just so they can pump up their bottom line and cheat the drivers out of more money.
I know that I am all over the map with this! It's that damn Uber pin!!!!!!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. There always seems to be so my confusion and uncertainty surrounding these big promotions.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Sorry to hear that. There always seems to be so my confusion and uncertainty surrounding these big promotions.


no confusion here. Generally Uber pumps up big "guarantees"...then says **** you


----------



## stella lacey (Nov 4, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> no confusion here. Generally Uber pumps up big "guarantees"...then says **** you


orrr....they over saturate the market by inticing everyone to 'get out there'...and you cant mk the min reqrmnts per hour bcs too many drivers are out driving..anyone else occur these findings as well?


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Uber will do anything they can to avoid paying a guarantee including changing the rules after the fact.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Uber will do anything they can to avoid paying a guarantee including changing the rules after the fact.


correct


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

stella lacey said:


> orrr....they over saturate the market by inticing everyone to 'get out there'...and you cant mk the min reqrmnts per hour bcs too many drivers are out driving..anyone else occur these findings as well?


This is exactly what's happening anytime they have promotions and send out mass texts talking about its gonna be busy night I've learned to just put in minimal time/effort or not go our at all.

They have so many new idiots out there that saturate the streets soon as they receive a text.

If a city is already established and the incentive promos have any kind of minimal requirements beyond just being online and decent acceptance rate they are bullshit.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

stella lacey said:


> orrr....they over saturate the market by inticing everyone to 'get out there'...and you cant mk the min reqrmnts per hour bcs too many drivers are out driving..anyone else occur these findings as well?


Yes, exactly. Here in Wichita, we counted 30-35 drivers out both nights. Uber has only been here about two months. The completely flooded the market in order to avoid surge fares. But the problem is, now they clearly have no way of meeting the guarantees. I've already heard from one fellow driver here who did not get his guarantee.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

driveLA said:


> This is exactly what's happening anytime they have promotions and send out mass texts talking about its gonna be busy night I've learned to just put in minimal time/effort or not go our at all.
> 
> They have so many new idiots out there that saturate the streets soon as they receive a text.
> 
> If a city is already established and the incentive promos have any kind of minimal requirements beyond just being online and decent acceptance rate they are bullshit.


Also, surge was just introduced here last weekend. We only surged once so far, and I believe it was in the middle of Sunday afternoon. When it did surge, it went to 9.8X. Nobody in their right mind is going to pay that here, but I watched the map as our newbie drivers got all antsy one by one lighting up the map with their little cars on their little phone screen! I watched for a good three hours. The surge went away relatively quickly and I saw maybe two calls citywide for all those newbs that rushed out of their homes and wasted their time and gas.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I'm not sure if it's because I'm so pissed off or if it's from the dry ****ing I just got from Uber! So here's what happened.
> We were guarenteed $25 per hour from 7pm-11pm on Halloween. In the past each hour was seperate and was based on net fares. I wrote because my incentives pay was off. So Uber tells me it is the total gross for the four hours. I told them thanks for informing of the change. I told them I would take this in to consideration in the future when deciding if I want to go out or not. Same with the guarentees for Saturday night. I was not feeling well and was going to stay home. Then I saw the guarentee for $25 hour for 10pm-2am 5 hours. Now I don't have a problem with them changing things up. However when you say nothing about the fact you are changing things up that is screwing me.
> That's going to come back and bite them in the ass. I have kept every correspondence from Uber since day 1. So I have all of their manipulations of the system in writing. The safe ride fee is just so they can pump up their bottom line and cheat the drivers out of more money.
> I know that I am all over the map with this! It's that damn Uber pin!!!!!!


I'd rather have "smoke coming from my ears" than KY jelly


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

So the manager from Raleigh contacts me back an says it has never paid each hour individually. I told him that I have proof that's the way it has been. However he didn't mention the fact they changed it from net to gross.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I was F#$%ed on the Guarantee as well, some how(we know right) my acceptance rating went from 91% to 83% this weekend with the guarantee... go figure I'm pretty ticked off right now!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think we can add these to the stories on the forum going back months to support the conclusion that you are likely to get substainally screwed out of any guarantees. As someone else posted, best not to drive unless you think your fares alone will make it worthwhile. Ride sharing will be a lot better for drivers once they start ignoring hyped up texts and incentives. These seem to be mind tricks to get drivers to cannibalize themselves.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

No guarantees for you ! Get the **** out and drive !


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

pengduck said:


> So the manager from Raleigh contacts me back an says it has never paid each hour individually. I told him that I have proof that's the way it has been. However he didn't mention the fact they changed it from net to gross.


Please post the email here that relates to the initial guarantee offer so that we can assist you with properly responding to Uber CSR. You may have a valid case, OR you may be entirely misreading the guarantee. We don't know, because you haven't posted details -- just your commentary.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

pengduck said:


> We were guarenteed $25 per hour from 7pm-11pm on Halloween. In the past each hour was seperate and was based on net fares. I wrote because my incentives pay was off. !


I noticed a similar thing here. What they seem to have done is combined all the hours for the weekend by guarantee level and then averaged it out. So for example there were only 2 hours of $25 which was on friday. No problem there.

however between friday and saturday there were 12 or so hours of $20 guarantees.

So what does this mean? Well friday I made enough to exceed the guarantee, saturday I did not (not even close). What they did was combine my earnings from friday with saturday and in then end I only got maybe $20 in money instead of the $100 or so I was expecting.

So it makes sense and it is legal, it just seems a bit shady the way they do it. Knowledge is power though so use this as a learning experience for next time.....


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Please post the email here that relates to the initial guarantee offer so that we can assist you with properly responding to Uber CSR. You may have a valid case, OR you may be entirely misreading the guarantee. We don't know, because you haven't posted details -- just your commentary.


It's not the details of the guarentee that is the problem. The changed it from each hour being seperate and from being net to gross. I am not going to post all of my pay statments to prove what I am saying is true. I know it is true. For whom the bell tolls? It tolls for screw you Uber.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Please post the email here that relates to the initial guarantee offer so that we can assist you with properly responding to Uber CSR. You may have a valid case, OR you may be entirely misreading the guarantee. We don't know, because you haven't posted details -- just your commentary.


Agreed, the guarantees can change from event to event. Since each guarantee is unique they shouldn't have to red flag any changes from promo to promo...just read each one when you get it and make sure to meet the requirements.

We had 5 guaranteed time blocks over the Holloween weekend here, I worked the 4 I knew I could meet the prereqs for and skipped the lower paying tough one. Of those 4 that I worked I met the guarantee $ on 3 of them and Uber had to pay up on the last one. All worked pretty much as planned.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

pengduck said:


> It's not the details of the guarentee that is the problem.


I beg to differ, and wholeheartedly disagree. The details of the specific guarantee are ALL that matter. Unless you are willing to post this guarantee and it's unique language regarding promises, it's hard to see this thread as anything but unsubstantiated bellyaching. I don't mean that to be confrontational -- I mean that realistically. You need to be diligent about understanding the details of any promise made prior to making the claim that the promise wasn't honored. It sounds as if your mistake lies there, and that you made assumptions that weren't accurate. If that's the case, the fault lies with you, not Uber. If Uber truly did not pay on promises made in the offer email, then they are at fault. The only way to know is to see the offer email.


----------

